# DS RPGs, what's your fave(s)?



## bmd (Feb 12, 2009)

There is such a massive amount of choice of excellent RPGs on the DS, it's _the_ platform for them atm. 

I'm playing Chrono Trigger DS and FFIV atm. Chrono Trigger is a great game, good story, great characters, balanced enemies, not too tough but not too easy. I haven't really had to refer to a walkthrough yet and I'm a fair way in (I think).

FFIV is a better game imo. The graphics are really good in the video sections, the story is quite dark with loads of different characters who have real personality to them, including the enemies. Great magic and items, the augments are useful if you can be bothered to get into them. And Namingway.

What's yours?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2009)

By far and away the best I've played is _The World Ends With You_.  It's just fabulous.  If you like RPGs then you simply must play it.

I liked FFIV, but I couldn't be arsed to finish the final dungeon, for some reason.  I must go back to it at some point.  I much preferred Final Fantasy Tactics Advance (although that isn't really a proper RPG and it isn't as good as the two DS Advance Wars, if you want that kind of strategy RPG).

Disgea is the daddy, although I'm not sure that is out in this country yet.  You can get it from the Merkins if you're keen.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2009)

Etrian Odyssey 1 and 2.

Front Mission.

Fire Emblem (more of a wargame with RPG bits.)

I didn't realise chrono trigger was out.  My SD card wiped itself the other day so I'm re-loading with new games.

I tried TWEWY and didn't really get on with it.

I'll try and think of some more...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2009)

tommers said:


> I tried TWEWY and didn't really get on with it.


That's a shame, because it really is a very intelligent game with a deep mechanic and real subtlety in its story line.  Plus incredible music -- I went out and bought the album after playing the game and it gets regular playtime on the iPod.  There is literally no other game that I can say that about.

It's eighth on metacritic's all-time DS top scores, so I'm obviously not the only one who liked it!


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That's a shame, because it really is a very intelligent game with a deep mechanic and real subtlety in its story line.  Plus incredible music -- I went out and bought the album after playing the game and it gets regular playtime on the iPod.  There is literally no other game that I can say that about.
> 
> It's eighth on metacritic's all-time DS top scores, so I'm obviously not the only one who liked it!



Yeah I tried it because of the reviews and felt the same as tommers but probably didn't give it enough of a chance. It felt a bit like No More Heroes for the Wii in that respect, the graphics and the gameplay seemed different to what I was expecting and I didn't really get on with it but will go back to it at some point because of the reviews.


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's eighth on metacritic's all-time DS top scores, so I'm obviously not the only one who liked it!



Thanks for that link.  It's told me that Dragon Quest V is out in 5 days.

Fucking brilliant.  I love the Dragon Quest. 

I've got hold of Disgaea and Chrono Trigger so looking forward to that.  Final Fantasy Tactics on the way.

Good idea for a thread btw, it's sometimes easy to miss things on Advanscene.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 13, 2009)

DS RPGs allow me to survive my commute


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 13, 2009)

Fire Emblem is out next week, also the GBA version was superb if you can find a copy it's still worth playing.


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like there's a new Mario & Luigi out soon. The last one was really good but rock hard, I didn't bother finishing it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Fire Emblem is out next week, also the GBA version was superb if you can find a copy it's still worth playing.



It's good.  I was right at the end of my second play through when my card wiped itself.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2009)

> My copy of Chrono Trigger appears to be borked, when I step in the transporty thingy at the fair the warp screen just seems to go on forever, I've played that far three times this morning and can get no further



Apparently this is a dodgy torrent. If you also experience this problem, search for the torrent "Chrono Trigger fix".


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Apparently this is a dodgy torrent. If you also experience this problem, search for the torrent "Chrono Trigger fix".



It's not a dodgy torrent, you need to do the ARM7 patch thing.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 16, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It's not a dodgy torrent, you need to do the ARM7 patch thing.



It's not an issue with the save file, it's an issue with the copy of the game. I've got the new one now and it's working fine.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> By far and away the best I've played is _The World Ends With You_.



I tried it a few times.

Couldn't get very far - waaaay too much poor and unskippable dialogue and after the first two frog fights, I felt I had had enough of the combat too.

Shame as I had read so many positive things about it!


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 16, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I tried it a few times.
> 
> Couldn't get very far - waaaay too much poor and unskippable dialogue and after the first two frog fights, I felt I had had enough of the combat too.
> 
> Shame as I had read so many positive things about it!



This was pretty much my feelings on it too. It looked cool, but the interface was a bit much, and the battles felt like I was just rubbing at the screen randomly.


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> It's not an issue with the save file, it's an issue with the copy of the game. I've got the new one now and it's working fine.



Oh ok.

My copy, that did the thing that tommers posted about, was fine after doing the ARM7 thing.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd better do the ARM7 thing just in case then... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I'd better do the ARM7 thing just in case then... thanks for the heads up.



yeah, I had to do that for monster lab.  

I've been playing final fantasy tactics last couple of days.  It's kind of fiddly, and I've been sick and keep forgetting whether I've checked everybody's abilities or not.  It's been taking me hours.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, I had to do that for monster lab.
> 
> I've been playing final fantasy tactics last couple of days.  It's kind of fiddly, and I've been sick and keep forgetting whether I've checked everybody's abilities or not.  It's been taking me hours.



Is there a new one? Or are you playing the GBA one?



So Chrono Trigger players - Where are you at? I've just restore the Masamune and am fighting my way through the Fiends Keep.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Is there a new one? Or are you playing the GBA one?



there's a DS one.  "Grimoire of the rift".


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahh, I'm playing Chrono Trigger on a snes emulator at the moment. My save is currently outside the masamune cave, but the fight inside it is a tough one. I've got some levelling up to do  Actually, getting back to the town to stock up on mid tonics is going to be tricky on its own!


----------



## bmd (Feb 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Is there a new one? Or are you playing the GBA one?
> 
> 
> 
> So Chrono Trigger players - Where are you at? I've just restore the Masamune and am fighting my way through the Fiends Keep.



I'm at the Magus boss battle at the end of Fiends Keep, which is just ridiculously hard.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2009)

Only slightly inhead then... Race you!


----------



## bmd (Feb 19, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> Only slightly inhead then... Race you!



No really, after you. I tend to get to points like this in games and then leave them until they catch my interest again. I've just picked up Mirror's Edge again after leaving it on a bit I couldn't do and have got quite far on it tonight so I'm probably gonna play that for a while. 

I also started Halo 3 on Legendary, which after a few attempts is another game I'm 'leaving for a while'.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2009)

Ah fair enough, I get hooked on one game per system and only play that until I wear myself out.


----------



## tommers (Feb 20, 2009)

Dragon Quest V:Hand of the Heavenly Bride is out. 

edit:  in america and canada.


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

if you are tempted to use backup copies for chrono trigger or dragon quest V then be aware that square have implemented anti-piracy, so you will never get off the boat in DGV or through the teleport in chrono.

There are fixed versions out there though.

Or you could buy them I suppose.  

I've been playing final fantasy tactics recently anyway but I do love the dragon quest.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

At the risk of talking to myself - I'll just put a recommendation in for Dragon Quest V.  About 12 hours in and it's a great, great game.  Love the way you can recruit monsters to be in your party - and then level them up, equip them etc etc..


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2009)

Recently, I've picked up Advance Wars DS (the first one) yet again -- this time for the third set of 100+ hours.  It's like crack, that game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Recently, I've picked up Advance Wars DS (the first one) yet again -- this time for the third set of 100+ hours.  It's like crack, that game.



It's true! I get stuck into that every six months or so...


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2009)

What hooked me this time was getting a copy of it on the R4.  I'd already well, well completed the version I bought, but I wanted a copy so that I could play multiplayer if necessary.  And then I thought, "but I can't be having a copy with all the COs at zero rank -- I'll just rank a few of them up a bit..." .  100+ hours later and only two of them are below ninth rank, and I'm working on those two


----------



## kabbes (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm.  A week after that last post, all COs are now above tenth rank and I'm still going strong with the game.  If I added up all my Advance Wars time over the last few years, I wonder what I could have achieved if I'd done something useful instead.


----------

